# (poll) should NATO enforce a no-fly zone over Ukraine?



## Taleweaver (Mar 17, 2022)

I know there's an active ukraine thread, but since that goes all over the place i rather start with a dilemma (meaning : no right answers. I repeat : no right answers!) that's still somewhat actual in the conflict.

In one perspective, the reason of the invasion of Russia is Zelensky's attempt to have ukraine join NATO, which Putin doesn't like (understatement).

Since Ukraine isn't a NATO member, the other countries don't treat this as an attack worth completely engaging for. Hence : no ground troops and other engagements that could backfire both with Russia and the homeland (it's fun defending other countries until you come home in a body bag).
The no - fly zone is... Similar, albeit less controversial. Frankly put : it means installing anti air weapons to stop Russian planes from bombing targets from above.

Russia (okay : Putin) has responded to this urgent request by Zelensky by issuing a threat that leaves little to the imagination : Russia will treat any attack by NATO on their planes as an act of war (rather than the "we're just bullying this country here" thing they're doing now). In other words : a much larger scale war, if not outright world War 3. With multiple parties having nuclear weapons, not to forget.

So... NATO's current stance is not to engage. It's... Understandably. But is it correct?

*sigh*
Of course i can't write really objective, but in the above, at least i try to keep all perspectives open.
... But really : i think that Putin will consider the economical restrictions and (less direct) support for Ukraine will consider this an act of war as well sooner or later, so it might as well be sooner. It'll certainly save Ukrainian civilian lives.

Edit : had to check, but indeed : the bombing of the theater in Marioepol was by an airstrike. It's currently still unclear how many died there (it had a shelter housing loss of civilians). It... I can't blame NATO for this, of course. But shouldn't we at least be trying to prevent future bombings? 

(well... There's also the chance that Putin's bluffing, and that he just goes by the presumption that the threat will be sufficient to just pillage ukraine)

Yes, i know : this stance might very well increase the chances of a Russian nuclear bomb on Brussels or Washington. I won't try to convince any of you for this reason. All I'm saying is i don't believe we (NATO) can avoid a conflict with Russia before they're done doing whatever it is that'll satisfy Putin in Ukraine.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 17, 2022)

NATO's got their own shit in a bunch as it is right now, but the fact that Russian bombings are getting very close to the border of Poland now will put them on high alert since they are actually in NATO and will push back hard if needed.


----------



## stanna (Mar 17, 2022)

Fuck, nooooooooo


----------



## Valwinz (Mar 17, 2022)

No, Ukraine is not a Nato member and Nato should only act if a Member gets attacked.

I find it very irresponsible that the President of Ukraine keeps asking for that knowing it will trigger not only a World War but a Nuclear war.

Mad Man Putin will push the bottom if it comes to it so lets not give it a reason


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 17, 2022)

If you're going to escalate go directly for Moscow, who knows, perhaps you disturb the chain of command and delay the world ending retaliation for a day or two.

PS: please do not escalate this, no I don't know what a solution looks like, but nuke confetti is not one.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 17, 2022)

Libya, Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, Yugoslavia... NATO bombs countries and no one cares, but as long as it's a Western country then the people (Westeners, specifically) care.

I mean, Ukraine's already been at war since 2014 and yet it's been going since while its president has been unable to handle it. He's probably better at being a comedian/actor and to be honest, he's more believable as such. Zelensky during the daily interviews that I've seen on MSM has never brought up the ongoing war in Ukraine which needs to be stopped (and especially the Neo-Nazis Azov).

Just wish there weren't wars anywhere and people were united.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 17, 2022)

If the rest of EU engages a war which we can't afford, Biden and American Empire is the only ones benefits (counts also UK which is muricans' royal dog) from it.

This war has already caused the surge of *natural gas and oil price, refugee crisis in Europe *and further limping Russian's already bad economy, all happened cauz that idiot Zelensky believed and got played like a damn fiddler under false hope of a *probable NATO membership promised by USA*, provoking war with Russia at costs of Ukrainians lives.

If EU ever get involved in this unwanted conflict, Europe will become more divided than ever and this is what the master of puppeteer, the US really want.

Edit: *AZOV, *there's indeed Neo-nazi force in Ukraine, and they should be indeed wiped out every last of them.


----------

